# Milan: il preliminare slitta tra il 18 e fine luglio.



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

Ultime news da Peppe di Stefano di Sky in merito allo slittamento (l'ennesimo) della firma del preliminare per la cessione del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal giornalista di Sky:"Confermo lo slittamento del preliminare, dal 12 siamo passati al 18-24 ma non escludo anche la settimana dopo".

Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

E chi lo avrebbe mai detto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Peppe di Stefano di Sky in merito allo slittamento (l'ennesimo) della firma del preliminare per la cessione del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal giornalista di Sky:"Confermo lo slittamento del preliminare, dal 12 siamo passati al 18-24 ma non escludo anche la settimana dopo".



Avanti di questo passo fanno prima a firmare il closing.


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E chi lo avrebbe mai detto!



Ma non ha detto nulla riguardo al prolungamento dell'esclusiva?
Bee incombe ...


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Luglio 2016)

Vabbe dai 

C'è una squadra intera da rifare e questi firmano a fine luglio

Mah vediamo


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2016)

Ok, mi ero ripromesso che avrei chiuso se si fosse andati oltre a questa settimana.

Facessero quello che vogliono, ne ho le palle piene di innervosirmi.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

Penso che poi metteranno la scusa che la squadra è in Usa e non si può fare niente. 

E si rimanderà ad agosto.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi si capisse il motivo di sti continui rinvii.
Non esiste la motivazione "difficile far combaciare le agende"...dai non scherziamo!


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Ma poi si capisse il motivo di sti continui rinvii.
> Non esiste la motivazione "difficile far combaciare le agende"...dai non scherziamo!



Esattamente...

Ma che motivazione è?!


----------



## CasciavitMilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente...
> 
> Ma che motivazione è?!



Sono le motivazioni di quando organizzi le pizzate coi vecchi compagni di scuola!


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

Avanti così... ora mi raccomando continuate a dar corda a questi ultimi, e patetici, tentativi di mettere i bastoni fra le ruote alla cessione, da parte di chi ha interesse a far si *che tutto resti così com'è ora*.

Così alla fine si fa il loro gioco.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2016)

Altri rinvii, che novità...
Almeno l'anno scorso con Bee rinviavano di mese in mese, quest'anno invece di settimana in settimana, un notevole passo avanti direi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma i cinesi che danno 38 milioni a Pellè per 2 anni o quelli del Guangzhou no eh?? Bee, consorzi vari, Alibaba....gli unici cinesi qui sono quelli el negozietto in fondo alla via


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma i cinesi che danno 38 milioni a Pellè per 2 anni o quelli del Guangzhou no eh?? Bee, consorzi vari, Alibaba....gli unici cinesi qui sono quelli el negozietto in fondo alla via



Certo perché tu quando sei in trattativa per l'acquisto di una casa, senza firme a garanzia di alcunché, anticipi i soldi per ristrutturarla giusto ?


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che poi metteranno la scusa che la squadra è in Usa e non si può fare niente.
> 
> E si rimanderà ad agosto.



Ad agosto poi sono tutti in ferie e se ne riparlerà a settembre.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Luglio 2016)

E tanti saluti alla cessione. A quanti pare quell'ignobile individuo all'interno della famiglia Berlusconi o del cerchio magico sta riuscendo nell'impresa di impedire una cessione già fatta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2016)

A occhio il rinvio pare più "colpa" dei cinesi, probabilmente hanno qualche grana burocratica a spostare tutti quei soldi,
anche perchè si tratta di un consorzio e non di una singola azienda.


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

E il mercato come verrà sviluppato? cristo che brutta situazione.
A metà luglio non abbiamo fatto una cippalippa di colpo, a metà luglio e con tutta la squadra da rifare/rimodernare..........................
In tutto questo Galliani ci sguazza, ho paura che vogliano portare la trattativa oltre il mercato estivo, dovranno in qualche modo far accettare ai tifosi che il mercato sarà fatto alla benemeglio e Galliani dovrà dare sfoggio di tutta la sua bravura in una situazione di piena emergenza come questa (ma siamo sicuri che uno bravo come lui sappia destreggiarsi a dovere in qualsiasi situazione impervia).
La triste fine è lì che ci aspetta, il preliminare verrà firmato magari in agosto, con Galliani ben saldo al comando e con un mercato da lui stesso svolto, la poca chiarezza alla fine del mercato potrebbe allungare il suo mandato portandolo magari fino a gennaio, in quel caso avrebbe lavorato serenamente fino a gennaio (quando si parlava di closing a settembre), con quella fiammella di speranza che lo porterà a sperare che la situazione vada a finire malissimo e Bee possa in qualche modo decidere di rientrare in corsa soddisfacendo tutte le richieste di Berlusconi e, in quel caso, Galliani sarebbe ancora al comando, spazzerebbe via qualsiasi omino di Bee che avrebbe solo un onere di facciata e Berlusconi durerebbe ancora altri 3 anni come presidente spendendo un po' di soldi suoi e un po' di soldi "cinesi", così come se l'era sognata l'anno scorso, in più, dove sarebbe la genialata? beh in quel caso avrebbe comunque venduto ai cinesi, tenendo il timone e sobbarcandosi meno spese, con un Galliani pronto a fare mercato fino ad un tempo limite di 6-7 anni, sempre da solo, sempre al ristorante.
Ok non ci voglio credere.


----------



## siioca (11 Luglio 2016)

Mercato bloccato fino alla firma, andiamo bene


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Certo perché tu quando sei in trattativa per l'acquisto di una casa, senza firme a garanzia di alcunché, anticipi i soldi per ristrutturarla giusto ?



Non hai capito. Tutti questi fantomatici cinesi coi soldi sono sempre stati fuffa! Al contrario di quelli che strapagano Pellè e gli altri! Hai capito?


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

E questo è solo il preliminare...

Pensate cosa accadrà in seguito, se per miracolo, si arriverà al closing...


P.S. Attenzione a Mr Bean ed al suo van nero dopo il 15 luglio...


----------



## cris (11 Luglio 2016)

che degrado, n'altra stagione da buttare, la prossima


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2016)

Aldilà di tutte le chiacchiere e i rumors, aldilà dell'essere positivi o negativi sulla cessione, di concreto resta solo il fatto che all'11 luglio siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso ma con Lapadula al posto di Bacca (il nostro miglior giocatore in rosa, che piaccia o no) e con un mezzo perdente in panchina, uno che pur di allenare l'anno scorso ha accettato di andare al circo Samp.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Io vado controcorrente...voglio crederci e devo crederci...sono disperato...

Finchè Galatioto è a Milano( e se fosse partito si saprebbe dato che lo marcano stretto)rimango ancora attaccato col mignolo al sogno...e non credo possa rimanere un mese ad aspettare...è questione di giorni...pochi giorni..

P.s. Non servono più date,abbiamo galatioto a Milano.STOP.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E questo è solo il preliminare...
> 
> Pensate cosa accadrà in seguito, se per miracolo, si arriverà al closing...
> 
> ...



E se non fosse un preliminare???


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Tutti questi fantomatici cinesi coi soldi sono sempre stati fuffa! Al contrario di quelli che strapagano Pellè e gli altri! Hai capito?



Guarda che sei tu che non capisci mi pare. 

I soldi dei cinesi si potranno iniziare a vedere quando si *firmerà un contratto che garantisca ambo le parti*.

Ma questo è stato ampiamente detto e scritto a più riprese (anche su tutti i giornali) e *dovresti averne letto anche tu* nei giorni scorsi, soprattutto intorno all'uscita delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sulla cessione.

Pretenderli adesso è come pensare di poter comprare la fontana di trevi in visita a Roma.


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente...voglio crederci e devo crederci...sono disperato...



Anche perché l'alternativa questa volta è che *tutto resti com'è*... basta leggere le dichiarazioni e gli interventi fatti in questi giorni di chi (dalla cessione ai cinesi) ha più da perdere (per un motivo o per l'altro) per rendersene conto.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Luglio 2016)

Sono stucchevole se dico "ve l'avevo detto?"


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (11 Luglio 2016)

Pur volendo tener conto della complessità della trattativa per la cessione del Milan, è impossibile non notare le similitudini con la situazione dell'anno scorso. Galliani avvistato ora qui, ora là per prendere Musacchio e Pjaca, e d'improvviso il nostro obiettivo è Lasagna


----------



## ps18ps (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente...voglio crederci e devo crederci...sono disperato...
> 
> Finchè Galatioto è a Milano( e se fosse partito si saprebbe dato che lo marcano stretto)rimango ancora attaccato col mignolo al sogno...e non credo possa rimanere un mese ad aspettare...è questione di giorni...pochi giorni..
> 
> P.s. Non servono più date,abbiamo galatioto a Milano.STOP.



ma siamo sicuri che galatioto è ancora a milano? se fosse così questo aumenterebbe di molto le speranze


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E se non fosse un preliminare???



A quel punto perché non dirlo?
_Si sta lavorando per chiudere la trattativa_, il preliminare s'aveva da firmare a metà giugno ma complice l'operazione di Berlusconi è saltato il banco e i tempi si sono allungati, come tempistiche, ma non per ciò che riguardava la trattativa vera e propria che è sicuramente andata avanti.
La cosa che stona è una, se la firma con i cinesi dà tutta questa ufficialità ed è il motivo per cui siamo immobili sul mercato, perché dovrebbero allungare i tempi, in questo caso parlando di preliminare, per poi ridurci a fare mercato in agosto e allo stesso tempo progettare di chiudere tutto già ad agosto con il closing? in quel caso Fininvest avrebbe la garanzia che l'affare si chiuderà quindi se fosse così sarebbe la certezza che a questi di spendere anche 10 mln per il Milan non va proprio, infatti siamo prettamente nulli in tutti i settori, risultati, immagine, professionalità.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Luglio 2016)

Tranquilli, a Campopiano non risulta.


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sono stucchevole se dico "ve l'avevo detto?"





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, a Campopiano non risulta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2016)

Tutto da ridere


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che galatioto è ancora a milano? se fosse così questo aumenterebbe di molto le speranze



Sanno sempre quando arriva e sono pronti ad aspettarlo in aereoporto figurati se non sanno quando parte...lo staranno braccando...

Ripeto:non servono più date c 'è Galatioto.

Il mio pensiero ''disperato'' è che lui venga solo per le firme:
-il 13 giugno per il preliminare
-e la prossima il closing.


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, a Campopiano non risulta.



Ah sì? allora domani mi aspetto la firma del preliminare.


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A quel punto perché non dirlo?
> _Si sta lavorando per chiudere la trattativa_, il preliminare s'aveva da firmare a metà giugno ma complice l'operazione di Berlusconi è saltato il banco e i tempi si sono allungati, come tempistiche, ma non per ciò che riguardava la trattativa vera e propria che è sicuramente andata avanti.
> La cosa che stona è una, se la firma con i cinesi dà tutta questa ufficialità ed è il motivo per cui siamo immobili sul mercato, perché dovrebbero allungare i tempi, in questo caso parlando di preliminare, per poi ridurci a fare mercato in agosto e allo stesso tempo progettare di chiudere tutto già ad agosto con il closing? in quel caso Fininvest avrebbe la garanzia che l'affare si chiuderà quindi se fosse così sarebbe la certezza che a questi di spendere anche 10 mln per il Milan non va proprio, infatti siamo prettamente nulli in tutti i settori, risultati, immagine, professionalità.



Difatti, c'è qualcosa che non quadra affatto.
E poi questo continuo dire che si devono rivedere i particolari, limatina qui limatina là resta solo segatura...


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda che sei tu che non capisci mi pare.
> 
> I soldi dei cinesi si potranno iniziare a vedere quando si *firmerà un contratto che garantisca ambo le parti*.
> 
> ...



E' un peccato che sei te che non capisci o non vuoi capire. I cinesi coi soldi non ci sono mai stati altrimenti il Milan avrebbe fatto mercato come si deve o cambiato dirigenza già da 2 anni! Nessuno sta parlando di comprare Messi e cr7 adesso, ma di offerte concrete e non *cinesate* come quelle che vanno avanti da troppo tempo


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Difatti, c'è qualcosa che non quadra affatto.
> E poi questo continuo dire che si devono rivedere i particolari, limatina qui limatina là resta solo segatura...



che ti è successo? è girato il mondo?? ora sono io l'ottimista e tu il pessimista??

non ci capisco più nulla ahahah....comunque io ve lo dico qui ragazzi e non lo nego..

*Si firma il closing..*


----------



## diavolo (11 Luglio 2016)

Il cleeebb con i tifosi più boccaloni al mondo


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A quel punto perché non dirlo?
> _Si sta lavorando per chiudere la trattativa_, il preliminare s'aveva da firmare a metà giugno ma complice l'operazione di Berlusconi è saltato il banco e i tempi si sono allungati, come tempistiche, ma non per ciò che riguardava la trattativa vera e propria che è sicuramente andata avanti.
> La cosa che stona è una, se la firma con i cinesi dà tutta questa ufficialità ed è il motivo per cui siamo immobili sul mercato, perché dovrebbero allungare i tempi, in questo caso parlando di preliminare, per poi ridurci a fare mercato in agosto e allo stesso tempo progettare di chiudere tutto già ad agosto con il closing? in quel caso Fininvest avrebbe la garanzia che l'affare si chiuderà quindi se fosse così sarebbe la certezza che a questi di spendere anche 10 mln per il Milan non va proprio, infatti siamo prettamente nulli in tutti i settori, risultati, immagine, professionalità.



Ti stona perché stai ragionando con l'ottica (abbastanza provincialistica va detto) che tutto dipenda dalle decisioni di una sola parte in causa come se fosse l'unica con voce in capitolo...

Così ovviamente non è in NESSUNA trattatativa, figuriamoci in quelle di questa portata e che (dixit Montanari) coinvolgono anche uno stato che piccolo di certo non è.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto disse che a metà giugno si chiudeva.
E'venuto a Milano il 13 e ha firmato il preliminare.Voi vi chiederete perchè non lo hanno annunciato?Ma Suning ha comunicato il preliminare?
Ora è tornato per il closing.


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> che ti è successo? è girato il mondo?? ora sono io l'ottimista e tu il pessimista??
> 
> non ci capisco più nulla ahahah....comunque io ve lo dico qui ragazzi e non lo nego..
> 
> *Si firma il closing..*



in effetti le parti si sono ribaltate... non so che dirti... troppi rinvii e troppi buchi di mercato per restare ottimista (con il ritorno di quell'********* di Bee, oltretutto)


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi redigere un contratto preliminare di questa portata non è come fare la lista della spesa. Capisco che l'ansia sia tantissima (e lo è anche per me) ma bisogna smettere di guardare la vicenda cessione dal profilo calcistico e cominciare a guardarne gli aspetti, molto rlaborati, finanziari.

In tutto questo noi soffriamo, e non poco, per il mercato che sino al preliminare sarà autofinanziato. Io ci sono rimasto malissimo per la vicenda pjaca.

In ogni caso una volta firmato il preliminare non si torna indietro perché in esso vi sono scritti nero su bianco turti gli aspetti della cessione. Il cosing è principalmente il passaggio della somma pattuita nelle tasche di fininvest.
Berlusconi NON può più tirarsi indietro una volta firmato il preliminare.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto disse che a metà giugno si chiudeva.
> E'venuto a Milano il 13 e ha firmato il preliminare.Voi vi chiederete perchè non lo hanno annunciato?Ma Suning ha comunicato il preliminare?
> Ora è tornato per il closing.


sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto disse che a metà giugno si chiudeva.
> E'venuto a Milano il 13 e ha firmato il preliminare.Voi vi chiederete perchè non lo hanno annunciato?Ma Suning ha comunicato il preliminare?
> Ora è tornato per il closing.


no Galliani ha detto chiaramente che il closing sarà a fine settembre....poi se era già firmato il preliminare si poteva iniziare il mercato invece siamo bloccati completamente...


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E' un peccato che sei te che non capisci o non vuoi capire. I cinesi coi soldi non ci sono mai stati altrimenti il Milan avrebbe fatto mercato come si deve o cambiato dirigenza già da 2 anni! Nessuno sta parlando di comprare Messi e cr7 adesso, ma di offerte concrete e non *cinesate* come quelle che vanno avanti da troppo tempo



Guarda il concetto te l'ho già spiegato nel post precedente molto chiaramente, ma l'hai glissato senza colpo ferire riproponendo la medesima argomentazione. A questo punto non conviene andare oltre qua che si finisce off-topic se no. 

Ti consiglio, semmai volessi approfondire (a mente più fredda magari), di rileggerti più attentamente gli articoli post-dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (li trovi tutti nei vari archivi dei giornali).


----------



## ps18ps (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto disse che a metà giugno si chiudeva.
> E'venuto a Milano il 13 e ha firmato il preliminare.Voi vi chiederete perchè non lo hanno annunciato?Ma Suning ha comunicato il preliminare?
> Ora è tornato per il closing.



guarda io so no ottimista, ma mi sa che tu sei andato oltre. Tutti parlano di preliminare adesso e closing a settembre qualcosa sarebbe uscito prima.


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *se era già firmato il preliminare si poteva iniziare il mercato* invece siamo bloccati completamente...



La chiave è tutta nel grassetto difatti


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto disse che a metà giugno si chiudeva.
> E'venuto a Milano il 13 e ha firmato il preliminare.Voi vi chiederete perchè non lo hanno annunciato?Ma Suning ha comunicato il preliminare?
> Ora è tornato per il closing.



Mannaggia, ma perchè vuoi farmi tornare a sperare??
Quel riferimento a Suning, poi, non fa una grinza.... mumble...mumble... mumble


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ti stona perché stai ragionando con l'ottica (abbastanza provincialistica va detto) che tutto dipenda dalle decisioni di una sola parte in causa come se fosse l'unica con voce in capitolo...
> 
> Così ovviamente non è in NESSUNA trattatativa, figuriamoci in quelle di questa portata e che (dixit Montanari) coinvolgono anche uno stato che piccolo di certo non è.



Ma infatti è normale, il preliminare non è saltato solo per colpa dell'operazione di Berlusconi o perché a qualcuno faceva comodo che il tutto si portasse avanti di un'altra mesata buona, la cosa che stona è che a nessuno sembra freghi nulla della parte sportiva della faccenda, quindi il mercato e la stagione da programmare, come dire, il Milan è mio ma lo sto vendendo quindi non caccio 1 centesimo, oppure, il Milan non è ancora mio e non caccio un soldo per migliorarlo, non do garanzie a Fininvest (perché sto a scherzà) e intanto la situazione non va avanti.
C'è qualcosa che non quadra, spero ci sia chiarezza prima della prossima settimana, in qualche modo questa cosa si dovrà sbloccare.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no Galliani ha detto chiaramente che il closing sarà a fine settembre....poi se era già firmato il preliminare si poteva iniziare il mercato invece siamo bloccati completamente...



e devo credere a galliani che è tagliato fuori da tutto? ma l'inter sta facendo mercato?? e si che hanno già fatto pure il closing...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e devo credere a galliani che è tagliato fuori da tutto? ma l'inter sta facendo mercato?? e si che hanno già fatto pure il closing...



l'Inter dopo aver preso Banega deve solo fare un paio di colpi per essere a posto...noi dobbiamo rifare tutta la squadra....direi che non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> guarda io so no ottimista, ma mi sa che tu sei andato oltre. Tutti parlano di preliminare adesso e closing a settembre qualcosa sarebbe uscito prima.



In realtà pure Montanari e qualcun altro non escludono si possa fare subito il closing...se poi diamo retta ai giornalisti come fossero la Verità,allora Suning a quest'ora avrebbe solo il 20 % dell'Inter....
Nessun giornalista avrebbe minimamente immaginato che Siuning prendesse tutta l'Inter così come nessuna può sapere se ci sarà closing o preliminare.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> l'Inter dopo aver preso Banega deve solo fare un paio di colpi per essere a posto...noi dobbiamo rifare tutta la squadra....direi che non è la stessa cosa...



Non è la stessa cosa no...loro hanno già fatto il closing e noi solo un ipotetico preliminare...chi lo dice poi che si possa fare mercato con un preliminare??


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa cosa no...loro hanno già fatto il closing e noi solo un ipotetico preliminare...chi lo dice poi che si possa fare mercato con un preliminare??



col preliminare sei coperto dalle penali senza no....è ovvio che se si arriva al preliminare (con penali) poi si arriva al closing....


----------



## UDG (11 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano dice che a lui non risulta per il rimomento nessuno slittamento, appena esce una notizia subito vi fate prendere dal panico, tranquilli


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa cosa no...loro hanno già fatto il closing e noi solo un ipotetico preliminare...chi lo dice poi che si possa fare mercato con un preliminare??



Questo preliminare è praticamente un closing, come importanza e come penali da pagare.
Ecco perché siamo ancora fermi sul mercato, l'ufficiosità che aspettiamo da mesi arriverà solo con il preliminare firmato, così da spazzare via le voci di mercanti dell'est tipo Bee.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Esasperazione ormai a livelli indicibili, dicano quello che vogliono ma sti cinesi si stanno presentando MALISSIMO:
rinvii continui ed immotivati
nomi avvolti nel mistero
avvallo di operazioni discutibili
mercato bloccato

Si comincia davvero malissimo...
Vediamo a Settembre tra noi con la mega cordata da 1,5 miliardi e l'inter del piccolo Sunning chi ha fatto meglio...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> col preliminare sei coperto dalle penali senza no....è ovvio che se si arriva al preliminare (con penali) poi si arriva al closing....



Si ma forse non è facile come crediamo fare mercato con un preliminare...c è quella storia del saldo negativo ecc ecc...
Io ero un ultrapessimista su questa trattativa ma se ti dico fidati di me che tutto ha un senso...se lo dico io...allora credeteci tutti..
Non lo dico per fare il figo ma almeno siamo tutti un pò sereni.Ho questa convinzione forte che stiano trattando il closing e finchè galatioto resta a Milano posso sperare!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

che strazio. Ogni volta dico no basta , quitto e aspetto che facciano tutto senza rodermi il fegato , ma poi si avvicina la data , inizio a sperarci e rinviano di nuovo tutto.

Sono esausto. E sono pure in sessione di esami (ad Ingegneria)


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

UDG ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice che a lui non risulta per il rimomento nessuno slittamento, appena esce una notizia subito vi fate prendere dal panico, tranquilli



Perché tanto sappiamo già che si avvererà sto slittamento, siamo abituati, sono due mesi che slitta sempre tutto...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché tanto sappiamo già che si avvererà sto slittamento, siamo abituati, sono due mesi che slitta sempre tutto...



Ma basta con queste date dai! c è Galatioto a Milano...basta e avanza...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2016)

ma chi lo sa se c'è ancora galatioto scusa?


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2016)

Io aspetto fino alla fine di questa settimana poi per me diventa tutta una farsa!! È da un mese che devono limare gli ultimi dettagli.. Non mi faccio prendere in giro un'altra volta, anche perché arrivare a fine luglio vuol dire mercato e stagione prossima completamente compromessa!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2016)

Facciamo così: firmiamo direttamente il closing a settembre; questo mercato lo fa ancora il condor con polpette e intrallazzi; e, infine, l'anno prossimo arriviamo di nuovo dal settimo posto in giù. Poi se ne parla coi cinesi all'80% per il mercato 2017, dai


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che strazio. Ogni volta dico no basta , quitto e aspetto che facciano tutto senza rodermi il fegato , ma poi si avvicina la data , inizio a sperarci e rinviano di nuovo tutto.
> 
> Sono esausto. E sono pure in sessione di esami (ad Ingegneria)



Pensa a studiare allora 
Galliani è un fattore ansiogeno per antonomasia. Tanto se tutto va come deve andare te ne accorgerai dal rumore di marmotte rosicanti ...... non rimarrà più un mobile in casa degli juventini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma basta con queste date dai! c è Galatioto a Milano...basta e avanza...



Ma forse non è chiaro che il problema è che questi slittamenti stanno creando problemi sul mercato, una squadra da rifare e che in estate sarà si e no puntellata..ergo: ennesima stagione alle ortiche già ad Ottobre..


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi lo sa se c'è ancora galatioto scusa?



Ma figurati se parte e nessuno lo sa...Campopiano dice che non vive con lui ma sa benissimo i suoi spostamenti( e lo ha dimostrato ampiamente) e se parteb lo saprebbe benissimo visto che ha detto chiaramente che resta fino alla firma.

non servono più date ragazzi come ve lo devo dire?? vi fatedel male..dovete solo guardare galatioto,concentrarvi su di lui e basta.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che il problema è che questi slittamenti stanno creando problemi sul mercato, una squadra da rifare e che in estate sarà si e no puntellata..ergo: ennesima stagione alle ortiche già ad Ottobre..



Ti darei ragione se al 25 luglio non avessereo ancora firmato...ma galatioto è a Milano per le firme..e non credo che ci rimanga per un mese..
è dentro o fuori...o firmano e fanno la conferenza o parte senza dichiarazioni...


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che il problema è che questi slittamenti stanno creando problemi sul mercato, una squadra da rifare e che in estate sarà si e no puntellata..ergo: ennesima stagione alle ortiche già ad Ottobre..



Esaaaatto.
Quello che penso pure io.
Forse e dico forse, siamo ancora in tempo per cambiare la nostra stagione, ma bisogna partire ora.
Abbiamo 20 giorni e 'sto fatto della firma potrebbe portarci ad agosto, ad agosto è impossibile non fare un mercato mediocre, purtroppo.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Esaaaatto.
> Quello che penso pure io.
> Forse e dico forse, siamo ancora in tempo per cambiare la nostra stagione, ma bisogna partire ora.
> Abbiamo 20 giorni e 'sto fatto della firma potrebbe portarci ad agosto, ad agosto è impossibile non fare un mercato mediocre, purtroppo.



Se firmano il closing in questi 10 giorni hai voglia che mercato faremo...altro che Pjaca...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Ogni volta che leggo queste notizie le parole di Forchielli mi rimbombano sempre più forte in,testa


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda il concetto te l'ho già spiegato nel post precedente molto chiaramente, ma l'hai glissato senza colpo ferire riproponendo la medesima argomentazione. A questo punto non conviene andare oltre qua che si finisce off-topic se no.
> 
> Ti consiglio, semmai volessi approfondire (a mente più fredda magari), di rileggerti più attentamente gli articoli post-dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (li trovi tutti nei vari archivi dei giornali).



Io ho espresso la mia opinione, sei te che l'hai commentata. Fuffa solo fuffa quella che contorna il Milan e quella che ci viene propinata da Berlusconi i primi e dai giornali, solo fumo negli occhi perchè se anche succederà qualcosa, la "plebe" è sempre l'ultima a saperlo


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

Che farsa, anzi che a distanza di meno di 24 ore di è passato dalla prossimo settimana alla prossima ancora se non quella successiva (fine Luglio).

E' evidente che Mr.Bee ha chiamato Berlusconi.

"Rispetteremo il calendario calcistico" altra cavolata che hanno detto, per giunta nel comunicato Fininvest, presi in giro ancora una volta, non ho parole, se non delusione, schifo e odio verso la società.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

*Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.*


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.*



ora bestemmio tutti i santi, ma si può sapere che c...o sono sti dettagliiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.*



Da 1 mese che mettono a punto gli ultimi dettagli


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2016)

#tuttoprocede


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2016)

#tuttaunafarsa
#neroegrossoloprendiam


----------



## Edric (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esasperazione ormai a livelli indicibili, dicano quello che vogliono ma sti cinesi si stanno presentando MALISSIMO:
> rinvii continui ed immotivati
> nomi avvolti nel mistero
> avvallo di operazioni discutibili
> ...



Ma tu guarda quanto son belle le *opinioni* a volte... pensa che invece, a mio parere, si stanno presentando benissimo proprio per questa attitudine a far trapelare il meno possibile... specie dopo aver vissuto gli ultimi 10 anni di mercato "a telecamere spianate" ed averne visto i risultati. 

Ovviamente poi anche i fatti di mercato (*A CLOSING AVVENUTO*) dovranno dimostrare questa senzazione perché il giudizio venga confermato.

Cmq per correttezza bisogna dire che il *mercato bloccato* è una decisione che, abbastanza logicamente, va imputata all'attuale CONTROLLANTE del Milan (ossia FININVEST) che è l'*unica ad aver voce in capitolo al momento* e che, giustamente scottata dall'esperienza con l'"operazione Bee" dello scorso anno, ha probabilmente deciso di andarci coi piedi di piombo fino all'ultimo.

Anche questa cosa era stata comunque scritta a più riprese sui giornali ma pare che non li legga più nessuno quando NON trattano di cattive notizie sul fronte milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.*



Ma chi vogliono prendere in giro?????????????? Saltati Benatia e Pjaca ahahhahahahaha ma chi vi credete di essere? Cercate anche voi qualche posto in tv o altro? 

L'ultima parte su fininvest è la più comica, poveretti...


----------



## robs91 (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.*



Ecco che già iniziano a pararsi il sedere con Bee come ostacolo.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ecco che già iniziano a pararsi il sedere con Bee come ostacolo.



E' palese che quando parlavano di chiusura vicina dicevano boiate


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Luglio 2016)

Che nervoso.


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Luglio 2016)

ma quindi riepilogando tutti danno per scontato il rinvio a data da destinarsi, mentre solo festa e campopiano restano per il 15 luglio


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2016)

Quella sugli ultimi dettagli e sul fatto che operazioni di questo tipo richiedono tempo l'abbiamo sentita anche l'anno scorso, più e più volte...


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma forse non è chiaro che il problema è che questi slittamenti stanno creando problemi sul mercato, una squadra da rifare e che in estate sarà si e no puntellata..ergo: ennesima stagione alle ortiche già ad Ottobre..



Il blocco del mercato fino a metà luglio è sempre stato previsto, quando si parlava di closing per il 15 luglio. 
La differenza, in negativo, è che ora è stato pianificato un investimento da parte dei cinesi già con la firma del preliminare, ma comunque condizionato dall'interregno con Fininvest. 
Quindi a livello operativo non cambia nulla. Cambia solo il budget a disposizione.


----------



## danykz (11 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma quindi riepilogando tutti danno per scontato il rinvio a data da destinarsi, mentre solo festa e campopiano restano per il 15 luglio



Errato, *Luca pagni dice 15 luglio giorno più , giorno meno*


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Luglio 2016)

e' come uscire con una tipa , ci provi , ci provi e non te la da mai.....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (11 Luglio 2016)

Nessuno sa niente di niente. Ma proprio zero. Ormai è acclarato


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2016)

stavo pensando una cosa....e se la teoria di Martinmilan (e altri) che stanno per firmare il closin anzichè il preliminare non fosse del tutto folle?
perchè mi viene in mente che proprio pochi giorni fa ironizzavamo sull incapacità del giornalista del sole 24 ore (mi pare festa) che usava il termine closing invece di preliminare...e se non fosse un errore?
perchè in realtà anche qualcun altro ha usato il termine closing anche se fino ad ora non ci avevo fatto particolare caso nemmeno io


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo pensando una cosa....e se la teoria di Martinmilan (e altri) che stanno per firmare il closin anzichè il preliminare non fosse del tutto folle?
> perchè mi viene in mente che proprio pochi giorni fa ironizzavamo sull incapacità del giornalista del sole 24 ore (mi pare festa) che usava il termine closing invece di preliminare...e se non fosse un errore?
> perchè in realtà anche qualcun altro ha usato il termine closing anche se fino ad ora non ci avevo fatto particolare caso nemmeno io



Potrebbe essere..... Questi sono due indizi. Il terzo è che Sal abbia già firmato il preliminare a metà giugno. 

Poi mi sveglio sudato prima ancora di addormentarmi. 

Ma lo zio Sal è ancora a Milano?? 
Finché c'è lui vicino a me... Sono tranquillo.


----------



## mabadi (12 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere..... Questi sono due indizi. Il terzo è che Sal abbia già firmato il preliminare a metà giugno.
> 
> Poi mi sveglio sudato prima ancora di addormentarmi.
> 
> ...



non ha firmato altrimenti non faremmo sto mercato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non ha firmato altrimenti non faremmo sto mercato



Grazie.... Sudata evitata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo pensando una cosa....e se la teoria di Martinmilan (e altri) che stanno per firmare il closin anzichè il preliminare non fosse del tutto folle?
> perchè mi viene in mente che proprio pochi giorni fa ironizzavamo sull incapacità del giornalista del sole 24 ore (mi pare festa) che usava il termine closing invece di preliminare...e se non fosse un errore?
> perchè in realtà anche qualcun altro ha usato il termine closing anche se fino ad ora non ci avevo fatto particolare caso nemmeno io



No impossibile te l ha confermato anche cravattagialla quando ha detto che starà qui a rovinarci fino a settembre .


----------



## Dapone (12 Luglio 2016)

Ultimamente sentire la parola Milan, mi cambia l'umore. In peggio. 
Che brutta cosa. A prescindere da come andrà, la devono pagare. Spero che il karma abbia cura di loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2016)

Ma credevate che ci saremmo liberati a cuor leggero del nano? Dobbiamo soffrire e sputare fino all'ultima goccia di sangue prima di liberarci di B&G. Pensate che soltanto fino a due anni fa il nostro destino era finire di nuovo in un'ala di tribunale, magari in serie B, affogati nello sterco che ci tira addosso cravattagialla da dieci anni, mentre adesso si vede una luce in fondo al tunnel.
Ormai non me ne frega più niente della prossima stagione, l'importante è che si firmi questo benedetto preliminare e si arrivi presto al closing.


----------



## medjai (12 Luglio 2016)

Io ho finito. 

Non leggerò più sulla cesione fino che non c'è il comunicato di Fininvest con la firma del preliminare. 

Leggerò solo di calciomercato e forse nè questo. Sono ormai stanco delle presse in giro.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

Forse ho capito.. ma non è che questo benedetto preliminare
sia in realtà il Manoscritto Voynich che finche non si riesce a
decifrarlo non si possono apporre le firme?


----------



## mistergao (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Peppe di Stefano di Sky in merito allo slittamento (l'ennesimo) della firma del preliminare per la cessione del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal giornalista di Sky:"Confermo lo slittamento del preliminare, dal 12 siamo passati al 18-24 ma non escludo anche la settimana dopo".
> 
> Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.



Io mi fermo qua. Ne ho davvero le tasche piene di commentare voci, indiscrezioni, soffiatine e tweet di Campopiano. Da fine Aprile stiamo commentando di questa fantomatica cordata cinese della quale non sappiamo i nomi, conosciamo solo Galatioto (personaggio serio) e Gancikoff, che non mi ispira proprio serietà. Da oggi parteciperò a questo forum evitando di commentare le "notizie" relative a questa fantomatica cessione, dedicandomi al calcio giocato (tanto tra quattro giorni c'è la prima amichevole) ed ignorando tutto ciò che non è reale. Se poi davvero il Milan verrà venduto, se ci sarà la firma per il closing (occhio, non preliminare, ma closing) tornerò a commentare.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No impossibile te l ha confermato anche cravattagialla quando ha detto che starà qui a rovinarci fino a settembre .



Nemmeno Confalonieri e Piersilvio sanno per certo come va questa trattativa figuriamoci Galliani che è un burattino di SB...a maggior ragione se sanno che Galliani è uno dallo spiffero facile..non gli dicono nulla.
Quel dire''sicuramente il closing non si farà prima di settembre'' mi è sembrato un segno di arroganza che nascondesse molta paura...

Per me fra poco annunciano il closing come un fulmine a ciel sereno stile Suning.

Basta date,finchè Galatioto è a Milano(e se fosse partito lo sapremmo di sicuro) guardo solo i suoi spostamenti.
Quel che non capisco davvero è come sti giornalai non diano aggiornamenti su di lui...cioè Sky l'ha beccato perfino all'aeroporto quando nessuno sapeva arrivasse..
O sta rimbalzando tutti dicendo che non può parlare(probabile) o è chiuso in hotel dall mattina alla sera oppure clamorosamente son tutti scemi.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2016)

*La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*


----------



## robs91 (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*



Il 19-20 luglio diranno che il preliminare è slittato ad agosto ma che non c'è nessun problema è che si tratta solo sui dettagli.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*



Vabbè, questa stagione è andata.


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*



Domenica... 
Giusto: così hanno sicuramente le agende libere...


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti.*


Buono, sta cosa che ognuno spara la sua versione mi piace.
In realtà nessuno sa nulla com'è giusto che sia, si lavora a fari spenti. 
Sempre più ottimista.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti.*



sicuramente in gran segreto perché tutti dicono quello che vogliono, ma mi sembra che nessuno sappia niente a cominciare da quale sia la data e il perchè di tutti questi rinvii


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti.*



C'è giusto qualcosa da limare..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> C'è giusto qualcosa da limare..



Mancano gli ultimi dettagli


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*



Next point, please.


----------



## Butcher (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*



Il Messia si sta innervosendo, non contrariatelo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*



Vabbe dai, stagione andata alle ortiche, in champions ci torneremo nel 2019 se va bene, per la serie "Eh ma vuoi mettere l'importanza della cessione rispetto a quest'anno?"..non è solo quest'anno, è che già così si segna che la champions non la vedremo per altri 2 anni buoni così..spettacolo..e tutto perché servono 2 mesi per limare i dettagli e nel frattempo tutto è immobile..

L'unica nota "positiva" è che almeno i ritardi pare siano causati dai cinesi e non dalle bizze del nano..la cessione dovrebbe essere comunque ancora sicura...


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*



Bella questa ahahahahahah


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unica nota "positiva" è che almeno i ritardi pare siano causati dai cinesi e non dalle bizze del nano..la cessione dovrebbe essere comunque ancora sicura...



Scusa, ma su cosa basi queste affermazioni?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma su cosa basi queste affermazioni?



Beh, tutti parlano di dettagli tecnici/burocratici, non di volontà delle parti.


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, tutti parlano di dettagli tecnici/burocratici, non di volontà delle parti.



Non sono stato preciso: mi riferivo principalmente ai ritardi dovuti ai cinesi e non di B. Fonti?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*





Coripra ha scritto:


> Non sono stato preciso: mi riferivo principalmente ai ritardi dovuti ai cinesi e non di B. Fonti?



Nessuna, però se la colpa del ritardo è di chi scrive il contratto chi se ne frega.


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nessuna, però se la colpa del ritardo è di chi scrive il contratto chi se ne frega.



Ma chi lo dice che la colpa del ritardo è di chi scrive il contratto? Sarò tonto, ma mi sembra che nessuno sappia i motivi dei continui rinvii, a parte l'operazione di B.
Non capisco questo continuo accanirsi con i cinesi per i ritardi nella redazione del preliminare: qualcuno sa con certezza se sono i cinesi che non sono soddisfatti delle clausole o è B?

A me frega che non facciamo mercato e siamo nella palta completa.
Per il resto che la colpa sia dei cinesi o di B o di entrambi non me ne frega una cippa.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2016)

Fininvest sta già toppando clamorosamente. Trattativa che tiene conto anche delle scadenze sportive , si diceva!!!!!
Ma dove??? La squadra più scarsa delle prime otto della serie a, totalmente da rifondare si prende il lusso della partenza ad handicap!!! Ma bene , bravi. Tanto c'è solo un campionato alle porte , che sarà mai!!! Il presidente che ama il milan, la cordata che ama il milan ma per ora si sta facendo solo il male del milan.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Luglio 2016)

Si doveva firmare il 15 Giugno. GIUGNO. E invece se ci dice bene, la questione va a finire a fine luglio con il mercato bloccato ad un mese dall'inizio della stagione. 

Non se ne puo' piu.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Luglio 2016)

sono anni che siamo pieni di vaselina , slittiamo che e' un piacere.....


----------



## Aragorn (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*



Non credo che resteremo bloccati sul mercato fino a quella data, sono certo che qualche cesso arriverà comunque.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non credo che resteremo bloccati sul mercato fino a quella data, sono certo che qualche cesso arriverà comunque.



i cessi arrivano sempre e cmq! la specialità di Galliani..


----------



## mabadi (12 Luglio 2016)

Comunque altra giornata di attesa inutile....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unica nota "positiva" è che almeno i ritardi pare siano causati dai cinesi e non dalle bizze del nano..la cessione dovrebbe essere comunque ancora sicura...



Se fosse così i cinesi dovrebbero far di tutto per ridurre i tempi 
della cessione, invece si allungano con rinvii che vanno a compromettere
il mercato,la prossima stagione,gli abbonamenti,il Merchandising,ecc,
Alla fine i cinesi ci comprano per fare soldi, attraverso il calcio faranno
più soldi in Cina ed entreranno nel mercato europeo, il continuo allungare
i tempi e il tenersi segreti non mi pare una bella publicità per loro anzi..
guarda Suning prima da noi non si sapevano neanche cosa erano ora
li conoscono tutti e c'è già la gente che va cercando i loro elettrodomestici..
Ripeto se non fanno mercato e buttano la stagione alle ortiche sti cinesi
entrano propio male, sia x noi che per loro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2016)

Ma quindi Galatioto è rimasto o è andato via?


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi ce la siamo presa con i ballottaggi e il cuore di SB ma alla fine nonostante tutto sia passato qua non si vede la fine.
A questo punto pensare che qualcosa sia andato storto non è sbagliato, io credo sia la cosa della cordata descritta da Forchielli, sostenuta da un certo Gaetano di Twitter e che Campopiano non ha mai realmente smentito..
Mi preoccupano molto a questo punto le frasi di Galatioto in aeroporto "speriamo di chiudere", inizialmente le avevo sminuite convinto fosse un errore del suo italiano oppure cercava di mantenere il low-profile.. Invece qua davvero questi ancora devono trattare.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*



Beh ragazzi se non si firma entro il 15 la questione diventa abbastanza ridicola


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Galatioto è rimasto o è andato via?



chi lo sa. si è visto solo arrivare settimana scorsa poi chi ha più avuto sue notizie? Intendiamoci, da un lato è positivo, perchè non va in cerca di pubblicità ecc, però ormai per come è diventata mediatica la trattativa qualcuno deve sapere almeno qualcosa. qui invece tutti dicono tutto quello che gli va


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma su cosa basi queste affermazioni?



Sul fatto che sembra che Fininvest abbia dato l'ok e manchi solo il contratto da sottoporre al nano da firmare..e il contratto non deve farlo il Milan ma i cinesi..
Stanno limando i dettagli ma se fosse vero significa che stanno comunque per firmare..


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi se non si firma entro il 15 la questione diventa abbastanza ridicola



Ma tu ci speri ancora?
Io purtroppo no... hanno ucciso l'ottimismo, giorno dopo giorno, rinvio dopo rinvio, flop di mercato annessi


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano, fresco di contratto con La7, nel suo secondo video di facebook dice:

"Quello che posso dirvi con SICUREZZA, ed è forse la notizia più importante, la firma ci sarà la settimana prossima, la firma sarà con deadline 15 Luglio, molto probabilmente tra il 13-14-15 comunque non si andrà oltre, salvo clamorosi colpi di scena"

Ora, se per lui clamorosi colpi di scena vuol dire soliti rinvii burocratici...che si mettesse una maschera e si lavasse la bocca prima di parlare del Milan.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano, fresco di contratto con La7, nel suo secondo video di facebook dice:
> 
> "Quello che posso dirvi con SICUREZZA, ed è forse la notizia più importante, la firma ci sarà la settimana prossima, la firma sarà con deadline 15 Luglio, molto probabilmente tra il 13-14-15 comunque non si andrà oltre, salvo clamorosi colpi di scena"
> 
> Ora, se per lui clamorosi colpi di scena vuol dire soliti rinvii burocratici...che si mettesse una maschera e si lavasse la bocca prima di parlare del Milan.



bhe per ora lui è rimasto su quelle date mi pare


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2016)

tra poco i tifosi della lazio faranno una mega-protesta in piazza contro lotito....noi che facciamo?? nulla come al solito....non diamo la colpa alla curva potremmo organizzarci anche senza e fare qualcosa....


----------



## Butcher (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra poco i tifosi della lazio faranno una mega-protesta in piazza contro lotito....noi che facciamo?? nulla come al solito....non diamo la colpa alla curva potremmo organizzarci anche senza e fare qualcosa....



"Vacci tu a protestare con il rischio di essere arrestato" cit.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra poco i tifosi della lazio faranno una mega-protesta in piazza contro lotito....noi che facciamo?? nulla come al solito....non diamo la colpa alla curva potremmo organizzarci anche senza e fare qualcosa....



Se vuoi farti venire il fegato grosso ulteriormente vai a protestare.....


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe per ora lui è rimasto su quelle date mi pare



Ok allora -3 giorni


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci speri ancora?
> Io purtroppo no... hanno ucciso l'ottimismo, giorno dopo giorno, rinvio dopo rinvio, flop di mercato annessi



Dalle ultime notizie mi ero abbastanza convinto sul fatto che firmassero entro il 15. Sto tornando a pensare che questa storia la trascieranno ancora per lungo, mi sa.


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie mi ero abbastanza convinto sul fatto che firmassero entro il 15. Sto tornando a pensare che questa storia la trascieranno ancora per lungo, mi sa.



Pure io: ed è stato proprio quest'ultimo rinvio a farmi rivedere in negativo quanto accaduto (o meglio NON accaduto) da metà aprile ad oggi. Oltre al macello sul mercato.


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Ah io comunque mi aspetto la firma in giornata.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano stasera dirà qualcosa in quella trasmissione su La7 con Scanzi? O non si parlerà della cessione?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Campopiano stasera dirà qualcosa in quella trasmissione su La7 con Scanzi? O non si parlerà della cessione?



E hai il coraggio di dare share a questi personaggi?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ah io comunque mi aspetto la firma in giornata.



Oggi ha detto di no, ma sicuro entro e non oltre il 15..........salvo CLAMOROSI colpi di scena sai..


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Oggi ha detto di no, ma sicuro entro e non oltre il 15..........salvo CLAMOROSI colpi di scena sai..



Non ho seguito nulla, che intoppi ci sono stati?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito nulla, che intoppi ci sono stati?



Se leggi in giro i soliti intoppi purtroppo


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E hai il coraggio di dare share a questi personaggi?



Ero solo curioso di sapere se ne avrebbero parlato.


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se leggi in giro i soliti intoppi purtroppo



Da domani è il giorno buono[cit.]?


----------



## marcokaka (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se leggi in giro i soliti intoppi purtroppo



In realtá i "soliti intoppi" non si sono mai realmente capiti quali siano


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2016)

Intanto la CCTV2, Tv di stato Cinese, parla per la prima volta di acquisto del Milan......


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto la CCTV2, Tv di stato Cinese, parla per la prima volta di acquisto del Milan......



che dice?


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2016)

La firma doveva arrivare il 15/6, unica speranza è che questa firma sia più pesante e da closing.
Altrimenti non si capisce come una firma che doveva arrivare appena dopo il ballottaggio e dopo l'intervento del nano arrivi con due quasi due mesi di ritardo.
E la notizia dalla Cina esce ora per questo motivo..


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> che dice?


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] si sta già muovendo per far tradurre


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] si sta già muovendo per far tradurre



bhe spariamo che siano ottime notizie


----------



## Tic (12 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] si sta già muovendo per far tradurre



Il titolo è: "Consorzio Cinese acquisirà il Milan: Il calcio cinese subirà un grosso cambiamento?"

Poi il ragazzo che vive in Cina sta lavorando e quindi non puo finire la traduzione


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe spariamo che siano ottime notizie



sì dai spAriamo! A chi di dovere, però 

Meno male che sei riuscito a farmi sorridere!


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Il titolo è: "Consorzio Cinese acquisirà il Milan: Il calcio cinese subirà un grosso cambiamento?"
> 
> Poi il ragazzo che vive in Cina sta lavorando e quindi non puo finire la traduzione



Lì se lavori, lavori veramente, mica come me che sto qui a lavorare con un occhio al lavoro e uno al monitor...

Strabico son diventato in 'sti mesi...


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Il titolo è: "Consorzio Cinese acquisirà il Milan: Il calcio cinese subirà un grosso cambiamento?"
> 
> Poi il ragazzo che vive in Cina sta lavorando e quindi non puo finire la traduzione



"Campopiano: 所有收益"


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Campopiano: 所有收益"



"Tutti i proventi" ... cosa???


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Campopiano: 所有收益"



La traduzione: Tuttoprocede, Nerosurosso, la firma del preliminare è slittata perché Berlusconi deve farsi un mese di vacanze in Sardegna, arrivano Ibra+Benatia+Emery".


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> "Tutti i proventi" ... cosa???



Tutto procede!!!


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La traduzione: Tuttoprocede, Nerosurosso, la firma del preliminare è slittata perché Berlusconi deve farsi un mese di vacanze in Sardegna, arrivano Ibra+Benatia+Emery".



Veramente la traduzione, aldilà di facili MA giustificatissime ironie è proprio "Tutti i proventi"...


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tutto procede!!!



Ah.... tutto procede... maledetto google translate... ne azzeccasse una...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2016)

Comunque raga io il 10 di agosto vado a Pechino ( dico veramente ) nel caso ci fosse bisogno faccio un salto da qualcuno a convincerlo.. al massimo gli suono qualcosa hahaha ..


----------



## Gekyn (12 Luglio 2016)

tutto procede ---->所有收益 --------> tutti i proventi


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> tutto procede ---->所有收益 --------> tutti i proventi



Il passo è breve.
Anzi traducetelo in inglese, bellissimo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque raga io il 10 di agosto vado a Pechino ( dico veramente ) nel caso ci fosse bisogno faccio un salto da qualcuno a convincerlo.. al massimo gli suono qualcosa hahaha ..



Si basta che non gli dici che tifi la squadra di Berlusconi altrimenti
ti ricoprono di pomodori..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Peppe di Stefano di Sky in merito allo slittamento (l'ennesimo) della firma del preliminare per la cessione del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato dal giornalista di Sky:"Confermo lo slittamento del preliminare, dal 12 siamo passati al 18-24 ma non escludo anche la settimana dopo".
> 
> Currò e Pagni de La Repubblica: il ritorno sulla scena di Mr Bee può essere l'ultimo ostacolo prima della firma con i cinesi. Il broker thailandese sta bluffando o fa sul serio? Per il momento, è più probabile la prima ipotesi. Ovvero, si tratterebbe solamente di una manovra di disturbo. L'attesa per la firma, in ogni caso ha bloccato il mercato ed ha fatto saltare le operazioni Pjaca e Benatia. Da Fininvest, comunque, fanno sapere che mancano pochi giorni alla firma e che i ritardi sono normai in trattative di questo tipo: servono per mettere a punto gli ultimi dettagli.



*CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti. 
Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



in sostanza il Milan viene nominato per le parole di Berlusconi....


----------



## Coripra (12 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in sostanza il Milan viene nominato per le parole di Berlusconi....



esatto.... ergo nessuna nuova...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in sostanza il Milan viene nominato per le parole di Berlusconi....



Brutto update insomma...  io invece trovo sia significativo che anche in Cina la TV di Stato parli apertamente di acquisto ormai prossimo e lo colleghino alle mire espansionistiche dello Stato. Poi certamente lo Stato nel Milan non centrerà nulla... ma chissà  vedremo.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



In pratica vogliono usarci come scuola calcio.


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



Ci siamo dai, altrimenti avrebbero scritto che ancora non ci sono certezze che l'affare si farà.
Non che sia una novità, ormai sono 3 mesi che avanti questa storia e non può che chiudersi con una cessione, sia per necessità sia perché è praticamente impossibile infilarsi in un'altra trattativa così kolossal a partire dal prossimo aprile.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra poco i tifosi della lazio faranno una mega-protesta in piazza contro lotito....noi che facciamo?? nulla come al solito....non diamo la colpa alla curva potremmo organizzarci anche senza e fare qualcosa....



E come fai? le proteste partono propio per iniziativa della curva
dovrebbero organizzare loro e ci metterebbero 2 giorni a unire
3000 persone per protestare a Milano, noi al Web siamo in ogni
parte d' Italia come fai? dovrebbe pensarci la curva essendo il
nostro sindacato, purtroppo i nostri capi ultrà sono dei venduti..


----------



## Gekyn (12 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica conferma: il preliminare si POTREBBE firmare il 24 luglio.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: mi risulta che tutto procede in gran segreto. La trattativa va avanti ed i contratti sono quasi pronti. Se non ho scritto di date c'è un motivo. E non mi chiedete di rinvii. Quando saprò qualcosa la dirò.*



Parto dal presupposto che sono uno dei pochi che ci ha creduto sin dall'inizio e che ci crede tutt'ora, però trovo veramente stucchevole per non dire altro, che Fininvest in tutta questa "babele informativa" non faccia un minimo di comunicato stampa, che in un modo o nell'altro informi noi tifosi, anche perché credo che abbiamo il diritto di sapere di che morte dobbiamo morire.
Comunque vada la vicenda è stata gestita male.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Brutto update insomma...  io invece trovo sia significativo che anche in Cina la TV di Stato parli apertamente di acquisto ormai prossimo e lo colleghino alle mire espansionistiche dello Stato. Poi certamente lo Stato nel Milan non centrerà nulla... ma chissà  vedremo.


Niente che appaia su quel network è casuale... Non stiamo parlando di una Sky qualsiasi. La stampa statale è vigilatissima, e le comunicazioni filtrate con molta cura. Se determinate informazioni passano, possiamo attribuire ai fatti narrati il grado della certezza.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che sono uno dei pochi che ci ha creduto sin dall'inizio e che ci crede tutt'ora, però trovo veramente stucchevole per non dire altro, che Fininvest in tutta questa "babele informativa" non faccia un minimo di comunicato stampa, che in un modo o nell'altro informi noi tifosi, anche perché credo che abbiamo il diritto di sapere di che morte dobbiamo morire.
> Comunque vada la vicenda è stata gestita male.


Tutt'altro, Fininvest controlla società quotate su mercati regolamentati, ed è concessionaria tramite Mediaset di diritti su prodotti relativi alla Società oggetto della potenziale compravendita. La comunicazione è vagliata da autorità indipendenti onde evitare condotte speculative su titoli. Quando in passato ha smentito fatti e circostanze, ha emesso comunicati stampa nel giro di poche ore. Il negoziato con il consorzio di Sal Galatioto dura da mesi e, tranne il doveroso comunicato che notificava la negoziazione in esclusiva con esso onde interdire terzi dalla presentazione di manifestazioni di interesse, essa ha sempre taciuto. Possiamo considerare questo silenzio come una declamazione ad alta voce di fatti.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Luglio 2016)

si ma i nomi di chi compra?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Luglio 2016)

E' fatta quindi. In Cina non avrebbero mai e poi mai fatto passare una notizia non vera


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> si ma i nomi di chi compra?


Non li sapremo mai dalle parti. La negoziazione è sicuramente protetta da patti di riservatezza che coinvolgono tutti i soggetti, anche persone fisiche ben determinate, che hanno, a diverso titolo, accesso alle informazioni riservate. Questi patti prevedono penali molto pesanti, a seconda dei soggetti coinvolti e del livello di informazioni disponibili, fino alla misura di diverse decine di milioni di euro. Nessuno vuole dunque scottarsi per fare il pettegolo con il giornalista di turno.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



Ne date ne nomi.. i soliti proclami che nell' ultimo anno
ho letto e sentito forse 5000 volte..


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non li sapremo mai dalle parti. La negoziazione è sicuramente protetta da patti di riservatezza che coinvolgono tutti i soggetti, anche persone fisiche ben determinate, che hanno, a diverso titolo, accesso alle informazioni riservate. Questi patti prevedono penali molto pesanti, a seconda dei soggetti coinvolti e del livello di informazioni disponibili, fino alla misura di diverse decine di milioni di euro. Nessuno vuole dunque scottarsi per fare il pettegolo con il giornalista di turno.



Qualche nome deve uscire. In nessuna trattativa mondiale, non si è mai saputo chi compra! Alla firma del preliminare, se dovesse esserci, mi aspetto almeno un nome. D'altronde qualcuno deve firmare per i cinesi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qualche nome deve uscire. In nessuna trattativa mondiale, non si è mai saputo chi compra! Alla firma del preliminare, se dovesse esserci, mi aspetto almeno un nome. D'altronde qualcuno deve firmare per i cinesi.



L'intenzione è quella di farli uscire al preliminare. Speriamo bene


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'intenzione è quella di farli uscire al preliminare. Speriamo bene



e soprattutto auguriamoci che Montanari abbia ragione...perché se è vera la storia dello show per il closing con tanto di esponenti del Governo Cinese, possiamo finalmente rinascere.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero.*



Questa parte mi preoccupa non poco


----------



## ps18ps (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Questa parte mi preoccupa non poco



poi quali sarebbero le 10 squadre?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*


Non credo che la TV di stato cinese possa inventarsi i servizi dal nulla. Se hanno mandato in onda una roba simile sul Milan vuol dire che un minimo di fondamento dietro ci possa essere.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non li sapremo mai dalle parti. La negoziazione è sicuramente protetta da patti di riservatezza che coinvolgono tutti i soggetti, anche persone fisiche ben determinate, che hanno, a diverso titolo, accesso alle informazioni riservate. Questi patti prevedono penali molto pesanti, a seconda dei soggetti coinvolti e del livello di informazioni disponibili, fino alla misura di diverse decine di milioni di euro. Nessuno vuole dunque scottarsi per fare il pettegolo con il giornalista di turno.



si ma io non capisco perché mantenere tutta questa riservatezza allo stato delle trattative. o siamo in alto mare e allora gli investitori non si vogliono esporre, oppure io non lo capisco, perchè di solito si compra una squadra per ottenere un ritorno in termini di visibilità mediatica, non certo per fare beneficenza, berlusca docet. o sbaglio qualcosa?


----------



## Brain84 (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



In cina vige un austerity assurda per ogni notizia. Questa per farvi capire, è una notizia più ufficiale di quelle che da noi da l'ANSA.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> In cina vige un austerity assurda per ogni notizia. Questa per farvi capire, è una notizia più ufficiale di quelle che da noi da l'ANSA.



Ma vuoi mettere che ripete sempre le stesse cose... che noia... sarà un rimbalzo?


----------



## Brain84 (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi mettere che ripete sempre le stesse cose... che noia... sarà un rimbalzo?



Quelli che hanno SEMPRE creduto alla cessione senza mai avere mezzo dubbio, siamo io e te. Forse un altro o due in questo forum.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> si ma io non capisco perché mantenere tutta questa riservatezza allo stato delle trattative. o siamo in alto mare e allora gli investitori non si vogliono esporre, oppure io non lo capisco, perchè di solito si compra una squadra per ottenere un ritorno in termini di visibilità mediatica, non certo per fare beneficenza, berlusca docet. o sbaglio qualcosa?


Se i soggetti coinvolti sono quotati su mercati, c'è il sospetto che notizie riservate durante le negoziazioni possano attivare speculazioni sui titoli a fronte della non conclusione dell'affare, o condizionare l'esito di altri in corso da parte di quei soggetti, con riverberi su altri soggetti, o sul comparto di riferimento, e così via. Abbiamo avuto notizia nelle scorse settimane che i soggetti interessati sono tutti quotati su mercati asiatici o forse anche nordamericani, ed allora la riservatezza è quasi un divere. Ma, come ha detto Galatioto, "presto" sapremo quello che Fininvest, ovvero l'unico soggetto allo stato titolato a saperlo, sa dall'inizio.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto solo oggi dell'ennesimo rinvio... Ci stanno prendendo per il sedere alla grande... Qua con tutti i dettagli da limare c'era tempo per scriverne 5 di contratti. Buffoni


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2016)

ma Campopiano non ha ancora confermato lo slittamento della data del preliminare?? e quando lo dice la sera prima? mi viene il dubbio che lo faccia apposta di non dirlo prima della trasmissione...

ormai hanno detto che slitta tutti tranne lui...quindi anche se conferma è in ritardo epocale....ergo per me non è più affidabile


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma Campopiano non ha ancora confermato lo slittamento della data del preliminare?? e quando lo dice la sera prima? mi viene il dubbio che lo faccia apposta di non dirlo prima della trasmissione...
> 
> ormai hanno detto che slitta tutti tranne lui...quindi anche se conferma è in ritardo epocale....ergo per me non è più affidabile



date date date....e lì che vi fregate(fa anche rima)

Bisognerebbe solo sapere che fa Galatioto...perchè paradossalmente se dicono che si firma tra 4 giorni ma galatioto parte prima o è già partito è tutta fuffa...


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> date date date....e lì che vi fregate(fa anche rima)
> 
> Bisognerebbe solo sapere che fa Galatioto...perchè paradossalmente se dicono che si firma tra 4 giorni ma galatioto parte prima o è già partito è tutta fuffa...


il tuo discorso è giusto...ma siccome Campopiano era considerato attendibile (lo credevo anche io) sottolineavo il fatto che è uguale agli altri,,,anzi pure peggio visto che se slitta la firma lui è arrivato moolto dopo gli altri nel dare la notizia


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il tuo discorso è giusto...ma siccome Campopiano era considerato attendibile (lo credevo anche io) sottolineavo il fatto che è uguale agli altri,,,anzi pure peggio visto che se slitta la firma lui è arrivato moolto dopo gli altri nel dare la notizia



Io credo che non ci sia mai stato nessun slittamento..la firma del preliminare è avvenuta il 13 e dali in poi hanno lavorato per il closing fissato in questi giorni.

P.s. piccola considerazione: Galatioto per me quando è venuto a Milano pochi giorni fa si è ''fregato'' con le sue stesse parole.Disse che sperano di chiudere e successivamente che i nomi li sapremo presto(indice che è tutto già fatto)2 cose non concilianti fra loro.
Ora su questo discorso però devo fermarmi qua perchè è un pensiero che ho già detto più volte e se lo dico ancora mi bannano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che non ci sia mai stato nessun slittamento..la firma del preliminare è avvenuta il 13 e dali in poi hanno lavorato per il closing fissato in questi giorni.
> 
> P.s. piccola considerazione: Galatioto per me quando è venuto a Milano pochi giorni fa si è ''fregato'' con le sue stesse parole.Disse che sperano di chiudere e successivamente che i nomi li sapremo presto(indice che è tutto già fatto)2 cose non concilianti fra loro.
> Ora su questo discorso però devo fermarmi qua perchè è un pensiero che ho già detto più volte e se lo dico ancora mi bannano


La penso come te.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che non ci sia mai stato nessun slittamento..la firma del preliminare è avvenuta il 13 e dali in poi hanno lavorato per il closing fissato in questi giorni.
> 
> P.s. piccola considerazione: Galatioto per me quando è venuto a Milano pochi giorni fa si è ''fregato'' con le sue stesse parole.Disse che sperano di chiudere e successivamente che i nomi li sapremo presto(indice che è tutto già fatto)2 cose non concilianti fra loro.
> Ora su questo discorso però devo fermarmi qua perchè è un pensiero che ho già detto più volte e se lo dico ancora mi bannano



Quindi secondo te Galliani stava al gioco quando, nel corso della conferenza di Montella, ha confermato che il closing ci sarà a fine settembre? 

La tua ipotesi è molto bella e affascinante, ma non aderente alla realtà... imho.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te Galliani stava al gioco quando, nel corso della conferenza di Montella, ha confermato che il closing ci sarà a fine settembre?
> 
> La tua ipotesi è molto bella e affascinante, ma non aderente alla realtà... imho.



Secondo te Marina fa sapere a Galliani di come sta procedendo la trattativa? a Galliani? dai su...


----------



## wfiesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CCTV2, la TV di Stato cinese, per la prima volta ha pubblicato un servizio su Weibo, il famoso social di quelle parti.
> Il titolo del servizio, unitamente ad un breve sunto scritto, dice questo: "il consorzio cinese acquisterà il Milan - come cambierà il calcio cinese. Pochi giorni fa Berlusconi ha annunciato che venderà il Milan. Secondo le nostre statistiche la Cina ha ormai acquisito 10 club in tutto il mondo. Come cambierà il nostro calcio? Primo, può aiutare i calciatori cinesi con l'opportunità di giocare all estero. Secondo aumenta il livello di formazione dei giovani giocatori a partire dalle scuole sviluppando la cultura calcistica." (Poi parla un economista sul risalto economico e di immagine che le aziende cinesi hanno nel mondo con l'acquisizione di squadre di calcio).
> In serata dovrebbe arrivare la traduzione integrale del servizio. Stay tuned.*



C'è gente abituata a sky Premium e gazzetta, questi invece parlano solo x dire cose reali, capisco la diffidenza ma a sto punto me ne sbatto dei nomi e delle date, il governo cinese ha praticamente confermato la trattativa, tutto il.resto é decisamente secondario


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

Domani è 13
dopodomani è 14
fra due giorni è 15

tre giorni e saremo cinesi..o almeno così dicono


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Domani è 13
> dopodomani è 14
> fra due giorni è 15
> 
> tre giorni e saremo cinesi..o almeno così dicono


finchè non ci dicono che galatioto se ne è andato non ci sono date..ma è il mio punto di vista...tu puoi credere a quello che vuoi.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

Volevo scriverlo pomeriggio ma non volevo leggermi gli insulti...

sapevo che in serata Campopiano avrebbe usato la cessione del Milan per racimolare ascolti per il suo programma...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo pomeriggio ma non volevo leggermi gli insulti...
> 
> sapevo che in serata Campopiano avrebbe usato la cessione del Milan per racimolare ascolti per il suo programma...



E di cosa deve parlare? di cucina scusa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: fossi in voi stasera non perderei Futbol su La7 alle ore 23.... se riesco faccio un Live su Facebook alle 22:30 così vi anticipo qualcosa.*


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: fossi in voi stasera non perderei Futbol su La7 alle ore 23.... se riesco faccio un Live su Facebook alle 22:30 così vi anticipo qualcosa.*



altro che slittamento in Tv...si è tenuto il bello per la trasmissione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo te Marina fa sapere a Galliani di come sta procedendo la trattativa? a Galliani? dai su...



Si, Galliani è certamente a conoscenza di come procedono le cose, è l'attuale AD della società. E non a caso ha firmato patti di riservatezza.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, Galliani è certamente a conoscenza di come procedono le cose, è l'attuale AD della società. E non a caso ha firmato patti di riservatezza.



Io sapendo che ci sono penali salatissime e a quanto ho letto circoscritte a singolo individuo ci penserei non una ma mille volte prima di rivelare qualcosa a Galliani...ma sono punti di vista...
P.s. mi sembra comunque che ne abbiano saputo poco sia Piersilvio che Confalonieri sia con Bee che ad oggi...e sono ben altro che AD..
e poi scusa,se avesse firmato patti di riservatezza non avrebbe detto con arroganza che rimane fino al closing''che sicuramente non avverrà prima di settembre'' non si dovrebbe dire con così leggerezza.


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: fossi in voi stasera non perderei Futbol su La7 alle ore 23.... se riesco faccio un Live su Facebook alle 22:30 così vi anticipo qualcosa.*



Per chi come me non guarda la televisione è possibile ritrovare la puntata da qualche parte?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

*La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*









DannySa ha scritto:


> Per chi come me non guarda la televisione è possibile ritrovare la puntata da qualche parte?



Credo sul sito di La7 a partire da domani


----------



## martinmilan (12 Luglio 2016)

Solo a me sembra che la Tv cinese abbia ricevuto un via libera?


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Solo a me sembra che la Tv cinese abbia ricevuto un via libera?



Speriamo..


----------



## Victorss (12 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Solo a me sembra che la Tv cinese abbia ricevuto un via libera?



Sembra sempre che siamo ad un passo ma sta firma non arriva mai. #FINOALLEFIRME


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Signori miei,ci siamo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*



Beh ragazzi se una TV di regime da una notizia del genere direi che ci siamo . Li se mentono gli tagliano la mano .


----------



## kollaps (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*



Siamo proprio sicuri che il 15 non si faccia più niente eh?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bene...#finoallefirme.
Comunque se non sbaglio questa è la versione inglese non quella di cui si parlava stamattina...però va bene lo stesso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio sicuri che il 15 non si faccia più niente eh?



15,16,17,18... difficile dare i numeri giusti  vediamo stasera cosa ci dice Pasquale.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bene...#finoallefirme.
> Comunque se non sbaglio questa è la versione inglese non quella di cui si parlava stamattina...però va bene lo stesso



Si, è la versione inglese del servizio andato in onda oggi.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dai ragazzi.. come dicevamo qualche mese fa.. o a giugno o a settembre.. è stato un peccato bruciarci l'inizio del mercato ma BASTA CHE SI FACCIA! 

Vedetelo come un investimento a lungo termine.. e incrociamo le dita.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi se una TV di regime da una notizia del genere direi che ci siamo . Li se mentono gli tagliano la mano .



Sì. Tanto ormai le date non mi interessano più, ho già capito che comunque vada quest'anno ci sarà ancora da soffrire.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bene. Loro non si espongono così se non hanno la certezza di non fare una brutta figura. Bene , ci siamo .


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bene. Loro non si espongono così se non hanno la certezza di non fare una brutta figura. Bene , ci siamo .



Esatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.*



Sembra un po' Suma


----------



## Konrad (12 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembra un po' Suma



Magari si chiama...Sumo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Luglio 2016)

Sono molto curioso di sentire fece di stefano ora...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2016)

Qualcuno che riporta le parole di Campopiano per cortesia .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che riporta le parole di Campopiano per cortesia .



Non ha detto niente su Facebook, ha dato appuntamento a tutti su La7 alle 23:10


----------



## marcokaka (12 Luglio 2016)

Ha detto comunque che ci saranno notizie fresche e novità specialmente per noi tifosi rossoneri. Mi aspetto qualcosa di interessante... mi sembra un giornalista serio, non credo voglia giocare con le parole per alzare l'indice degli ascolti. 
In tal caso mi deluderebbe un pò. Ma ripeto, penso che in realtà abbia qualcosa di interessante da dirci


----------



## ralf (12 Luglio 2016)

Segnalo una notizia di poco fa, secondo il Telegraph, Robin Li e Jorge Mendes stanno per comprare il Wolverhampton per 40 milioni di sterline.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Luglio 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Segnalo una notizia di poco fa, secondo il Telegraph, Robin Li e Jorge Mendes stanno per comprare il Wolverhampton per 40 milioni di sterline.


In verità è vecchiotta la notizia, ma che saranno per lui 20 milioni di sterline? Non mi preoccuperei.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2016)

ma che la notizia della tv cinese sia solo un rimbalzo delle notizie italiane? spero di no ma ho il dubbio di si...


----------



## marcokaka (12 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che la notizia della tv cinese sia solo un rimbalzo delle notizie italiane? spero di no ma ho il dubbio di si...



Se è vero quello che è stato detto, ovvero che prima di far uscire una notizia in tv in cina si accertano sulla assoluta veridicità, non dovrebbe essere una notizia di riflesso


----------



## __king george__ (12 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Se è vero quello che è stato detto, ovvero che prima di far uscire una notizia in tv in cina si accertano sulla assoluta veridicità, non dovrebbe essere una notizia di riflesso



è che non vorrei che questo valesse per le notizie politiche...e sulle sportive siano più "di manica larga"..
qualcuno del forum che conosce bene il meccanismo delle news in cina??


----------



## Black (12 Luglio 2016)

premettendo che questi giorni sono in ferie, aver letto dell ennesimo mi ha scocciato non poco.
ma siamo sicuri che questa news dalla Cina sia così importante? a me sembra che parlino della trattativa e che non venga citato alcun contratto definitivo preliminare o closing che sia.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non ha detto niente su Facebook, ha dato appuntamento a tutti su La7 alle 23:10



Piccolo ot, sto programma su la 7 fa veramente schifo


----------



## Crox93 (12 Luglio 2016)

L'esposizione da parte del governo cinese SEMBREREBBE esserci.
Ad ogni modo non esulto, visto l'andazzo e conoscendo gli schifosi che girano attorno al Milan rimango coi piedi a terra.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot, sto programma su la 7 fa veramente schifo



ahahha concordo, una roba oscena.


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot, sto programma su la 7 fa veramente schifo



Le bocce della Reato lo tengono in vita.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2016)

il programma è indecente concordo...come tutti aspetto che parli del milan...anche se ho l'imprssione che ci liquiderà con 2 minuti..


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muove fino alla firma.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muove fino alla firma.*



bene così


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2016)

firma il 15 luglio .....
buonoooo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2016)

Nessun rinvio si firma il 15


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

-2


----------

